# Help with Merckx ID please



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Found this Merckx frame which was initially presented as a Corsa Extra but after questioning I was told it is a "precursor" to the Corsa Extra in SLX tubing. Can anyone help me ID this frame? Does it look authentic? I don't see any stamping on the seat stays with the EM and the fork is not chrome. Also there is no gold box with the name of the frame set. Thanks!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks like the real thing to me. Merckx frames usually have the logo imprinted in the brake bridge between seat stays. If you want more definitive information on date manufactured and model, send an email with serial number through the web site for Gita Bikes, the US distributor for Merckx.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Any idea what model it might be? I noticed that there are no stamps of the EM on the tops of the seat stays.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Like I said, if you send the serial number to gita bikes, they can probably tell you the model. Looks like a Corsa to me, but they might have had other models with similar paint jobs in years past. I definitely have seen any number of Corsas with the same paint scheme and colors are this frame.


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*New Info*

Well, contacted Gita Bike today and got the low down on the frame in question. It appears by the bottom bracket that it is indeed SLX tubing but by the serial number it is an early 80's frame as opposed to early 90's. The Z indicates prior to 1986. 

All things considered, anyone have an idea of the worth of this frame/fork combo? It appears to be a very early Corsa Extra. 

Thanks.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I have seen frame/forks in similar condition and color schemes sell from $300-600 on eBay, with the typical price ranging from $350-500. This frame appears to be in excellent condition with few chips and no rust. You didn't mention the size, but that is also a factor. Frames in popular sizes -- eg, 55-57 -- seem to command higher prices than frames both smaller and larger (particularly at the extremes).


----------



## wsriii (May 23, 2006)

*Merckx Id*

I had one of these for almost ten years. Bought it the last year I worked at the Spoke in Boulder. Loved that bike!! I now have one of the Corsa 01 from 1997 and I still love steel Eddy Merckx frames.

Bill


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

and this is how we get to know the mysterious Pro model (i.e. the predecessor of Corsa Extra), frames built with Columbus SLX/SPX or Reynolds 753 very similar to the late Professional (if Gipiemme "cube" brake bridge was used - often indistinguishable from the outside !). The Pro model has never been described in any EMC catalogue (it was shown without a description in the 1986 catalogue), but there are advertisements from the 86/87 years revealing this name and description. It was produced from summer 1984 to spring 1986, which corresponds to the serial designations in the range Z0001~Z8000 (at the same time 3-Athlete, Corsa v.1, Criterium, Professional v.late were also built); the X designation for SLX/SPX frames appeared ~Z4000 and was not placed on all frames built of these tubes, R753 had no "own" designation...
A handy helper:
- if your EMC frame (Z0001-8000) has:
- non-Campagnolo dropouts, "smooth" or "=" BB cover, "cut-outs" lugs - you have 3-Athlete (Reynolds 501)
- Campagnolo dropouts, "MI 4 grooves" or "=" BB cover, "cut-outs" lugs and (often) flat fork crown - you have Corsa v.1 (Columbus SL/SP - designation C, Reynolds 531 - designation CR)
- Campagnolo dropouts, "MI 4 grooves", standard "short" lugs, slope fork crown, Silva brake bridge and the CX mark (often accompanied by the serial number of the fork) and... aggressive geometry and "Criterium" sticker (as long as no one scratched it) - you know what you have.
- Silva 1 ("flat bottom") or Silva 2 ("3 archs") brake bridge, often no-SSC (i.e. no-EM logo), the rest (except geometry) like "Criterium". - You have a Pro (SLX can have an X and certainly has "riflings" in all the tubes visible through the BB cover; R753 has no characteristics other than weight - it is clearly the lightest of all EMC frames produced at the time). Of course, Pro with SSC 'EM logo' was also produced (SLX and R753!), the first Pro 753 series sold in the US had Gipiemme "cube" brake bridge (!) and red-and-white colours (very similar to Team TeVe Blad painting in 1985)
- if it doesn't match any of the descriptions - you have Professional (SL/SP or R531 - designation R).
- if you have Pista, Chrono, CX or Aero - you check "riflings". (SLX) or weight (753), if you have anything to compare it with...


Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------

